# Ye got 10 mins to hide a murder weapon...



## NbleSavage (Sep 12, 2021)

Some of the lads at the job site were having a go at this one last week fer laughs. 

Ye agreed to hold a gun for yer rich but shady mate for 24 hours that may or may not have been used in a murder.

If ye can keep it out of LEO's hands fer the 24 hours and then deliver it back to him he'll pay ye $1,000,000 US.

He just got tipped off - there's a detective coming to yours in 10 mins.

Where do ye hide the gun?


----------



## CJ (Sep 12, 2021)

Take the back panel off an appliance, there is always room in there. If they use a metal detector, it'll go off anyway because the appliance is metal.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 12, 2021)

Under one of the rocks in my front yard landscaping.  There's a large pile of small mountain boulders in the middle of that shrubbery.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 12, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Under one of the rocks in my front yard landscaping.  There's a large pile of small mountain boulders in the middle of that shrubbery.
> View attachment 13421


Fookin 'ell - nice landscaping!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 12, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Take the back panel off an appliance, there is always room in there. If they use a metal detector, it'll go off anyway because the appliance is metal.


One of the lads at work had a similar approach - he wanted to dig a quick hole near the bottom of his fence so if a metal detector was used they'd think it were the fence setting it off.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 12, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Fookin 'ell - nice landscaping!


Thanks brother.  Mrs. BRICKS and I did it ourselves.  3 years, 95,000 lbs of retaining wall blocks, 60, 000 lbs of pavers, 300 cubic yards of black dirt, tractor borrowed from a buddy and many trips up the mountain for rocks.  Never again.....


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 12, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Some of the lads at the job site were having a go at this one last week fer laughs.
> 
> Ye agreed to hold a gun for yer rich but shady mate for 24 hours that may or may not have been used in a murder.
> 
> ...



That’s an easy one. Outside. The reason being is they always ask if you have any firearms in the house. You say no, you are telling the truth after they search the place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Well I can’t Keister stash a gun.... I would ask the lady I bang a few doors down from me to hold it in her house till I come and get it ..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Under one of the rocks in my front yard landscaping.  There's a large pile of small mountain boulders in the middle of that shrubbery.
> View attachment 13421


Bricks got the life I tell ya


----------



## flenser (Sep 12, 2021)

One detective? I refuse to answer the door, refuse to look at any warrant, keep my doors locked. While he's waiting for backup or for a warrant, I call my lawyer and get him to file with a different judge to block the warrant for 24 hours. The next day I collect my money and give the detective the gun so he can arrest the murderer.


----------



## snake (Sep 12, 2021)

Vacuumed sealed in the pig pen. No one in LE wants to slop through pig shit and most would be too afraid of getting bit by the pigs. I may also leave out the fact that the fence is hot just for entertainment purposes.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 12, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Where do ye hide the gun?



In my cleavage.


----------



## Mhenshaw (Sep 12, 2021)

Who would notice one more?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 12, 2021)

Hide it in the neighbor's yard. A search warrant wouldn't cover that.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 12, 2021)

I’m climbing the tree in my backyard and tying it to the highest branch possible. Nobody is climbing a damn tree to search for a gun.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 12, 2021)

In the attic under the insulation. No one is gonna get all itchy digging through that shit


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 12, 2021)

In my dog's kennel under the doghouse. Gonna make sure my hands and clothes are clean and ready.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 12, 2021)

I don't need a million dollars that bad. He's on his own.

BUT..you could pull up the toilet and put it in the flange then add another wax ring to conceal it then obviously put the toilet back.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 12, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I don't need a million dollars that bad. He's on his own.


Oh Comon… million just to hide a gun? I’d dig a grave for a million.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 12, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Oh Comon… million just to hide a gun? I’d dig a grave for a million.


Edited lol


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2021)

Use a shovel to create a divot in ground. Do not scoop divot out, just lift.

Place piece in ziploc and slip under divot.

Brush grass or soil around with foot a bit to make any loose soil settle.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 13, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Use a shovel to create a divot in ground. Do not scoop divot out, just lift.
> 
> Place piece in ziploc and slip under divot.
> 
> Brush grass or soil around with foot a bit to make any loose soil settle.


This is actually the best idea. Slight lift in grass, except no digging. Just lifting grass line up and throw gun under. Stamp down aggressively


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 13, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> This is actually the best idea. Slight lift in grass, except no digging. Just lifting grass line up and throw gun under. Stamp down aggressively


Except do not stomp down aggressively. You want the grass to look natural and undisturbed.


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 13, 2021)

Have a private lake so it's easy to hide it.  10min is more than enough time.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 13, 2021)

snake said:


> Vacuumed sealed in the pig pen. No one in LE wants to slop through pig shit and most would be too afraid of getting bit by the pigs. I may also leave out the fact that the fence is hot just for entertainment purposes.



You can prep all that in 10 minutes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flenser (Sep 13, 2021)

You guys know that hiding the gun is accessory after the fact and carries half the sentence of the actual crime? In some states murder is the exception in that accessory is the same as the crime. So if you hide it, be very very sure it's not going to be found : )


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 13, 2021)

Certainly don't ever hide it in the house...cops know all the hiding places for weapons in a house. And NO not even in your car...


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 13, 2021)

flenser said:


> You guys know that hiding the gun is accessory after the fact and carries half the sentence of the actual crime? In some states murder is the exception in that accessory is the same as the crime. So if you hide it, be very very sure it's not going to be found : )


Some people who happen to live near lakes and rivers are known to throw weapons into them. Or if you are on a beach, bury it deep...


----------



## Joliver (Sep 13, 2021)

Place gun under used condom pile in bathroom trash can. Toss HIV test on top of condom pile. 

Profit.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 13, 2021)

flenser said:


> You guys know that hiding the gun is accessory after the fact and carries half the sentence of the actual crime? In some states murder is the exception in that accessory is the same as the crime. So if you hide it, be very very sure it's not going to be found : )


This is okay. There’s a lot I’ll do for a million cash.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 13, 2021)

What’s the winning answer savage?? Also what did you say you would do with the piece?


----------



## flenser (Sep 13, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> This is okay. There’s a lot I’ll do for a million cash.


A little like body building, work, save, invest, repeat works almost every time...


----------



## snake (Sep 13, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You can prep all that in 10 minutes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Under 8 if I rush.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Sep 13, 2021)

If I have time to get to @DesertRose house…..lol


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 13, 2021)

Pick a roll any roll hide it in there!!


----------



## Protax (Sep 13, 2021)

snake said:


> Vacuumed sealed in the pig pen. No one in LE wants to slop through pig shit and most would be too afraid of getting bit by the pigs. I may also leave out the fact that the fence is hot just for entertainment purposes.


I'm slightly curious to see the pigs (and pen) now, if possible. Love farming content lol


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Sep 13, 2021)

AlleyFox said:


> Some people who happen to live near lakes and rivers are known to throw weapons into them. Or if you are on a beach, bury it deep...


My friend Dexter said you can hide a body in a lake pretty easy if its deep enough.



Bro Bundy said:


> What’s the winning answer savage?? Also what did you say you would do with the piece?


I think he's busy off spending a million dollars he just came into.


----------



## Mhenshaw (Sep 13, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Oh Comon… million just to hide a gun? I’d dig a grave for a million.


...again...


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 13, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Some of the lads at the job site were having a go at this one last week fer laughs.
> 
> Ye agreed to hold a gun for yer rich but shady mate for 24 hours that may or may not have been used in a murder.
> 
> ...


If it’s one detective fuck him put it anywhere clever but if they have a search warrant and tact team is smashing ur door and tossing your house that’s a diffrent story hahaha


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 16, 2021)

If you have wooden counter tops in kitchen then turn a hammer sideways and smack upwards your countertops  will separate enough to place it behind a drawer or cabinet especially w duct tape

if I’m in a hurry I’m pulling a vent off the floor or duct work up high and sliding it down the sheet metal. Kind of like Llewelyn Moss did in No Country For Old Men


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 16, 2021)

flenser said:


> One detective? I refuse to answer the door, refuse to look at any warrant, keep my doors locked. While he's waiting for backup or for a warrant, I call my lawyer and get him to file with a different judge to block the warrant for 24 hours. The next day I collect my money and give the detective the gun so he can arrest the murderer.


U don’t get paid till u return the gun…..


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 16, 2021)

I think Buddy has had the best quick idea with sending it to the neighbors…I was on a similar track


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 16, 2021)

BigGameHunter said:


> If you have wooden counter tops in kitchen then turn a hammer sideways and smack upwards your countertops  will separate enough to place it behind a drawer or cabinet especially w duct tape
> 
> if I’m in a hurry I’m pulling a vent off the floor or duct work up high and sliding it down the sheet metal. Kind of like Llewelyn Moss did in No Country For Old Men


One of the best movies out there.


----------



## bubbagump (Sep 16, 2021)

Storm drain..   bag it up.   Tie it off with 550 cord.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 16, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Some of the lads at the job site were having a go at this one last week fer laughs.
> 
> Ye agreed to hold a gun for yer rich but shady mate for 24 hours that may or may not have been used in a murder.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a setup with LEO coming at me… I’m going to said mate’s abode before the fuzz arrives, tossing that weapon (wiped down) right back at him and he’s lucky I don’t empty a mag for setting me up:..


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 16, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What’s the winning answer savage?? Also what did you say you would do with the piece?


Me, I said I'd quick field strip the gun first, then wipe the barrel, slide and frame.

Barrel goes inside me heavy bag, which is already held together by duct tape and so easy fer me to slip something into and has a metal chain so might pass a quick scan with a metal detector.

Slide goes into the 'fridge inside of whatever food I've prepped  fer that week. I'm betting one detective won't have the time or inclination to dig through a crock pot of 2 day old chicken breast and brown rice.

Frame gets zipped inside a couch cushion which I'd then sit on while the detective tossed me place.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 16, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Me, I said I'd quick field strip the gun first, then wipe the barrel, slide and frame.
> 
> Barrel goes inside me heavy bag, which is already held together by duct tape and so easy fer me to slip something into and has a metal chain so might pass a quick scan with a metal detector.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind if they're bigger than a 2 bit town, if they're looking for a recently fired weapon, there's going to be a dog searching and he's going to tear up your bag and couch cushion. 

You also don't get to sit on your couch while they serve a search warrant. You're outside secured by a police officer. The couch is getting taken apart and they're going to flip it over and cut the dust cover fabric under the couch and taking the foam cushions out of their covers if they zip. They don't put any of it back after they don't find anything either.


----------



## Humphrey (Sep 16, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Some of the lads at the job site were having a go at this one last week fer laughs.
> 
> Ye agreed to hold a gun for yer rich but shady mate for 24 hours that may or may not have been used in a murder.
> 
> ...


Shelve the gun . If he starts getting too close, bend over and boom.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 16, 2021)

Warning PETA members!  Piece of cake, throw it in ziplock (dependent on gun, pistol or rifle?) run grab bucket 'O' calf lube and up the cow woohoo!.......yes really!


----------



## CJ (Sep 16, 2021)

stonetag said:


> Warning PETA members!  Piece of cake, throw it in ziplock (dependent on gun, pistol or rifle?) run grab bucket 'O' calf lube and up the cow woohoo!.......yes really!


That's fukked up!!!  🤣


----------



## flenser (Sep 16, 2021)

GreatGunz said:


> U don’t get paid till u return the gun…..


Then he can keep the gun. Not going to risk being an accessory to murder unless I'm paid in advance! : )


----------



## Jin (Sep 16, 2021)

stonetag said:


> Warning PETA members!  Piece of cake, throw it in ziplock (dependent on gun, pistol or rifle?) run grab bucket 'O' calf lube and up the cow woohoo!.......yes really!


“Hey honey? Is that a rifle in your ass or are you just constipated?”

This wins. 

Similar evil geniuses have come to similar methods:

In Venezuela I saw police hitting every cow 🐄 in the stopped truck in front of us. “Why are they hitting those cows?” I asked my friend. 

“The Colombians stuff them with drugs and prop them up like they’re alive”


----------



## Kraken (Sep 17, 2021)

I probably would have planned ahead and not had it in my house by now. But if it a murder weapon, why has it not been melted down in a burning pile of thermite by now? Plenty of new pistols can be bought for $1 mil. Clearly this guy has set me up!


----------

